

Balsamiq Mockups Now Integrates with Google Drive. - shinvee
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2012/04/24/gdrive/

======
glennos
This is cool, but I find myself ever more concerned about Google's terms of
service. I don't seriously expect them to abuse in the sense that they'd use
private documents and photos, etc. But Mockups will just be one more thing for
which I'll be a granting Google a permanent "worldwide license to use, host,
store, reproduce, modify, create derivative works, communicate, publish,
publicly perform, publicly display and distribute such content." Legally very
difficult to justify going Google.

